# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  ello all:)

## krazylegz

ello all i've come to terrorise you's  :lol:  :Wink:

----------


## berley

hello KL nice to see you here  :Smile:

----------


## Magnu

hi krazylegs welcome to fish keeping  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

Ello kl welcome to the blue side  :lol: .

----------


## Gary R

Hi KL 
Hope you are going to get a nice big fish tank now  :lol:

----------


## Nemo

First of all let me introduce myself, My name is Nemo and i welcome you to fish keeping ..

Do enjoy your stay at fish keeping...

i look forward to seeing some new tanks and  fishes  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

:pmsl:  @nemo  :fishy:

----------

